# Old Citizen Diver



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

I was looking at a dive site and came across this old vintage citizen diver that was apparently the main competitor to the Seiko 6309-7040 in the 1970's.

I've never seen these about anywhere even on the Bay. Was it a popular watch then? I really like it's classic looks, the domed crystal and it reminds me of the Seiko 6105-8110 to a certain extent. Any idea where I could find one?


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi never seen that one before very nice though , hope someone more knowledgeable can answer your questions


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Actually they do seem to be quite a scarce watch... Maybe not rare since they do appear occasionally on eB*y but certainly not there as commonly as the Seiko 6105-811*

If you can find an example of this watch it's well worth the time & money spent  There are a couple of guys on the forum who own an example of this watch & who'll tell you what sort of abuse they'll take... I was encouraged to buy one after reading an article by Les Z who did a comparison [Face off] between a modern Seiko 7S26 200m Diver & a 1970's Citizen 150m Diver... The Citizen held it's ground







I now have 5 of them so you could say I was impressed by its performance & looks! The best place to find one & do some research would be on the Seiko/Citizen forum.

Mike


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

K.I.T.T. said:


> Actually they do seem to be quite a scarce watch... Maybe not rare since they do appear occasionally on eB*y but certainly not there as commonly as the Seiko 6105-811*
> 
> If you can find an example of this watch it's well worth the time & money spent  There are a couple of guys on the forum who own an example of this watch & who'll tell you what sort of abuse they'll take... I was encouraged to buy one after reading an article by Les Z who did a comparison [Face off] between a modern Seiko 7S26 200m Diver & a 1970's Citizen 150m Diver... The Citizen held it's ground
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Mike.

It was that website that I got the photos from. I did a search and did find one on the US *bay for the equivalent of Â£120. It had different hands though. SO YOU HAVE 5?







I bet you could easily sell me one without noticing it was gone


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

rondeco said:


> andytyc said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking at a dive site and came across this old vintage citizen diver that was apparently the main competitor to the Seiko 6309-7040 in the 1970's.
> ...


Don't have the calipers to hand but approx.

20mm Lug Width So plenty of Strap options!

44mm Across inc. Crown

41mm Across exc. Crown

47mm Long



> Thanks for the info Mike.
> 
> It was that website that I got the photos from. I did a search and did find one on the US *bay for the equivalent of Â£120. It had different hands though. SO YOU HAVE 5?
> 
> ...


Would I notice one of my Citizens being missing??? Oh yes I really would! 

I guess the US eB*y one had a 'Paddle' Hour hand not the 'Merc' one?? [All mine are 'Merc'... I was offered a Paddle one a few months ago but just didn't like the look of it!]

Mike


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Mike,

Is there a model name for it for example the 6309-7040 for the seiko? Was this known as the 62-6198 or by its caliber?

Cheers mate,

andy


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

andytyc said:


> Mike,
> 
> Is there a model name for it for example the 6309-7040 for the seiko? Was this known as the 62-6198 or by its caliber?
> 
> ...


As far as I'm aware I've never seen it referred to by its calibre... I've only seen it referred to like this 52-0110 or 62-6198

If you look out for posts by Guido S on the Seiko/Citizen forum it's usually a good guide.

Mike


----------



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

andytyc said:


> I was looking at a dive site and came across this old vintage citizen diver that was apparently the main competitor to the Seiko 6309-7040 in the 1970's.
> 
> I've never seen these about anywhere even on the Bay. Was it a popular watch then? I really like it's classic looks, the domed crystal and it reminds me of the Seiko 6105-8110 to a certain extent. Any idea where I could find one?


I have one, clear and beautiful dial, but need servicing, without orig. band, little scratch on crystal early @ 4 o'clock; movt. not runs.....ref. is 62-6198

Pics of actual watch:

Disassembled










And assembled


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Broadarrow said:


>


Beautiful! Where did you get it from if you don't mind me asking? I'd love to have one of these.


----------



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

andytyc said:


> Beautiful! Where did you get it from if you don't mind me asking? I'd love to have one of these.


This was of my father....bought in '78, then "stolen" by me from his drawer









I think the movement need only servicing, but i don't know if is possible find the original crystal in good or NOS condition....i hope...


----------



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

I love the looks of this watch! Would love to find one myself.


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Look what I found!










The domed crystal and the dial are flawless, it keeps time very well but the bezels's a bit bashed and it's lost its lume pit.....nevertheless I'm delighted! I've found one of my grails!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Excellent Andy, it looks good - and it only took about 5 weeks to find it. Whats next then?


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks Robert!







If I ever do find a replacement bezel......


----------



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

I need a new glass 4 mine!!!

Plz help me, if somebody know some place, some watchmaker, some vendor...Any kind of fellow...

I hope, otherwise i must sell it...


----------



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

andytyc said:


> Look what I found!
> 
> The domed crystal and the dial are flawless, it keeps time very well but the bezels's a bit bashed and it's lost its lume pit.....nevertheless I'm delighted! I've found one of my grails!


What a great model!

Compliments!

I noticed two or more difference between.

Mine have date font in red.

On dial 2 writing on low position:

21 JEWELS

150M

AUTOMATIC is writed under Citizen logo at 12 o'clock.

Yours haven't little lumi hour mark on the right side of date window? or maybe it's only a crystal reflection?


----------

